# Tyres



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I dont know if it's of any use to anyone but there are a pair of new michelin tyres 150. the pair price is very good.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/motorhome...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item27c2240a64

Ron


----------

